# anyone know what time JL aquatics is open till?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wondering if i have time to bus over there and pick up some new sand after dinner, takes like an hour and a half each way


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hours:
Mon - Fri: 11:00 - 8:00 PT
Saturday: 10:00 - 6:00 PT
Sunday: 11:00 - 6:00 PT
Holidays: Noon - 5:00 PT

Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm guess il have to wait till tomorow and go directly after class, thx


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

want pick up the heater,,,but no time this week may go next week,,,

J&L Aquatic business hours:
Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if possible it's better off to take the Skytrain, as opposed to a bus....it's literally across the street from Production Way University skytrain station


----------

